# Booting issue after bash and zfs issue



## magickan (May 31, 2010)

Hi All

Hopefully someone will be able to help with this, thanks for reading.  I havent been using freebsd for very long so sorry if my terminology is off.  

I tried sshing to my freebsd box and received the message

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libintl.so.8" not found, required by "bash"

The user have the shell of bash and both local and remote login produces this error, i guess that there was a problem with a recent upgrade getting cut off or something similar thus making the shell unusable.

The systems root is zfs and so i tried booting in single user mode, which could mount the root as a read only system.  safe mode couldn't cope with zfs.  

I then booted off a live cd i knew could handle the zfs, opensolaris, and forced importing the zroot.  I updated the passwd file to an alternate shell and restarted.  

The problem i seem to have now is that the system cant boot.  I guess its because the zpool has been imported into the freebsd system.  ive used linux for many years and am wondering if there is anything like busy box or something to boot and then re import the zpool.  Can anyone help / suggest something ?  I'm gonna go and read over the zfs wiki again and see if i can see something there, but havent had much luck so far.

Thanks in advance.

(if anyone has a better suggestion on how i should have handled the original problem that would be great info also.)

/Mgk


----------



## vrachil (Jun 1, 2010)

Did you export the pool after you finished with the opensolaris changes?
also, what version is the zpool? 13? 14?

On your original problem, why didn't you login as root and went through all that trouble?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2010)

Even if bash didn't work for your user, there's no reason why your system shouldn't boot. Did you perhaps change root's shell?


----------



## magickan (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Guys

Thanks for your replies, yes i did change the root shell to bash.  This stopped me from logging in as either my normal user or root.  I believe its version 14, but i could be wrong, i will try exporting the pool from opensolaris when i will get in.  The other thing i was going to try was a freebsd dvd, and re implement what i did originally to install.

Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2010)

First off, don't ever change root's shell. 
If you insist on a different shell for root enable the toor account and set your preferred shell there.


----------



## magickan (Jun 1, 2010)

ok cool, thanks for the tip


----------



## vrachil (Jun 1, 2010)

If the pool is version 14, I don't think that the dvd will be able to read it.
As I remember, zfs got updated after the release of 8.0

Also, what message do you get when you try to boot?
Where does the system hang?


----------



## magickan (Jun 1, 2010)

harr victory

so what i did hopefully it will help somone in a similar situation


 boot off a freebsd install dvd.  use fixit.  loaded the zfs and opensolaris kernel modules with 

`kldload /mnt2/boot/kernel/opensolaris.ko`
`kldload /mnt2/boot/kernel/zfs.ko`

imported the pool with `zfs import -f zroot`

`mkdir /test`

set the mount point as `zfs set mountpoint=/test zroot`


```
cd /zroot
vi etc/passwd
vi etc/master.passwd
```

(edited those to update the shell for root, also copied password hash from root to toor for good measure)

then pushed those into the binary databases /etc/pwd.db /etc/spwd.db
with `vipw -d etc` 


thanks for advice /tips


----------

